# الخيانه الزوجية .. الأسباب والعلاج



## Dr Fakhry (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*الخيانه الزوجية .. الأسباب والعلاج*







نتحدث عن موضوع هام وبالغ الحساسيه وذو خطورة كبيرة، ويهم الكثير من الناس بل أن أكثرهم يهمهم فيه معرفة أسبابه ومسبباته ولماذا يقدم عليه من يفعله بالرغم من علمه المسبق بحرمته وآثاره السلبية المختلفة التي تترتب على ذلك.
إننا نتناول هذا الموضوع بصفة ظاهرة عالمية في كل الدنيا تحدث وطالما هي كذلك، فليس هناك أي ضير أو مشكلة في مناقشتها بأسلوب علمي سليم وإبداء الأسباب والمسببات التي تدعو إلى ذلك وجميعنا يعرف بأن هذه الظاهرة قديمة قدم الحياة نفسها ومنذ وجود الإنسان الأول إذاً هي ليست خافية على أحد من الناس خصوصاً إذا عرفنا بأنها قد جاءت في القرآن الكريم كتاب الله المطهر، ولكن أسبابها قد يجهلها الكثير من الناس وهذا ما سأتطرق إليه وإن كانت تختلف هذه الأسباب من مجتمع إلى آخر، ولكن تبقى هناك أسباب مشتركة بين كل مجتمعات الدنيا، كما أن هناك أسباباً تنفرد بها مجتمعات عن مجتمعات أخرى كما أسلفت.
والخيانة في حقيقة الأمر لا تقتصر على شخص واحد فقط ولا يمكن أبداً أن نجيزها مثلاً للرجل دون المرأة ولا للمرأة دون الرجل خصوصاً وأنها تتم برضا الطرفين وموافقتهما، فلا يمكن أن نقول بأن الرجل أكثر خيانة من المرأة والعكس صحيح وذلك لسبب بسيط جداً وهو أن أي خيانة في الدنيا تكون بطلها رجل وامرأة معاً فلن تحدث خيانة برجل دون امرأة ولا بامرأة دون رجل، فلو غاب أحدهما لم تكن هناك خيانة على الإطلاق.
*تعريف الخيانه:* 
ظاهرة اجتماعيه سلبيه موجوده في مختلف المجتمعات الانسانيه ولكنها تختلف من مجتمع لآخر حسب النظم والسنن الأخلاقيه المفروضه .. تنشأ لوجود خلل ما في العلاقة الطبيعيه التي تربط بين الازواج بسبب بعض السلبيات او التأثير الخارجي للثقافات والحضارات فتؤدي الى زعزعة النظام الأسري وتفككه نتيجه للصراع القائم بين افراده.
*هناك بعض الاسباب العامه التي تؤدي إلى الخيانه سواء للرجل أو المرأة على شكل نقاط هامه:*
1- التحضر
2- التفكك الاسري
3- غياب احد الزوجين 
4- الانتقال من مجتمع الى اخر
5- الهجرة 
6- السكن في المناطق العشوائيه
7-عدم تكافؤ الزواجي
8- الفقروالدخل المعيشي
9- اختلاف العمر والمستوى التعليمي 
10- انعدام الثقه بين الزوجين 
11-انعدام الوازع الديني 
*وبالتفصيل كما يلي:*
1- العلاقات الحميمة المعتادة قبل الزواج من قبل الرجل أوالمرأة وما يتبعها بعد ذلك من المقارنات بعد الزواج، عندها لا يجد الفتى أوالفتاة ما كان يطمح إليه وفيه من صفات الدنيا في شخصية واحدة وإذا لم يكن الشاب قنوعاً فإنه لن يجد هذه الصفات حتى مع ألف امرأة وكذلك المرأة فلكل منا حسناته وعيوبه التي تختلف عن الجميع وهذا من رحمة المولى بنا.
2-التقليد والمحاكاة لدى البعض ومحاولة إثبات الرجولة لدى الرجال ومغامراتهم مع النساء فطالما أن صديقي فلاناً من الناس أو صديقتي فلانة من الناس كل منها له علاقات وارتباطات خارجة عن الدين والشرع والأعراف الأجتماعية وطالما يريدونني أن أصبح مثلهم وأنا أيضاً أريد ذلك حتى أكون في مأمن من التهكم والسخرية وأتهم بالرجعية والتخلف إذا لابد وأن أكون كما يريدون حتى أستطيع مسايرتهم والعيش معهم وعدم فقدانهم.
3- سوء التربية من قبل الوالدين أو ولي الأمر في المنزل وعدم الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وانعدام الوازع الديني في الصغر والتنشئة الأجتماعية السيئة للأبناء والبنات على حد سواء.
4- الإدمان على مشاهدة وسائل الأعلام المختلفة وخصوصاً المرئية في زمن انتشار الفضائيات بشكل مهول ومعها انتشرت أفلام الحب والغرام والهيام وكذلك الخيانة في كل صورها وأشكالها، وكثير من هذه الأفلام تصادف هوى في نفس الرجل والمرأة وقد تضرب على وتر حساس أو تسد نقصاً لدى كل منهما في خيانة مع شريكه الآخر ومن ثم يتمنى هذا الشيء على أرض الواقع ويسعى جاهداً إلى فعله رغبة منه في حصوله على ما حصل عليه بطل أو بطلة الفيلم أو كلاهما معاً ولم يعلم بأن هذا لا يحدث إلا في الخيال وأن هذا الأسلوب أسلوب تجاري رخيص ولو قدر لهما أن يطلعا على حياة البطل أو البطلة الحقيقية لأدرك أنهما يعيشان أتعس وأسوأ حياة على وجه الأرض ولكنه التمثيل.
5- كل من المرأة والرجل دائماً ما يبحثان عن الكمال في كل شيء وهذا أمر ليس صعباً بل مستحيل أن تجد كل شيء في شيء واحد فما لدى هذا ينقص ذلك والعكس صحيح وبالتالي فإن كل منهما يبحث ويستمر في البحث عمّا يرضيه ولن يجد وطالما أنهما لن يجدا ما يصبوا إليه في شخص واحد إذا لابد من التجريب مع آخر وأخرى حتى لو كانت الوسائل والطرق غير مشروعة.
6-الفراغ النفسي الرهيب وأكثر تأثيراً منه الفراغ العاطفي القاسي والذي يحدق بالمرأة والرجل من كل جانب مما يجعل الاثنين معاً يبحثان عن السعادة المزيفة في أحضان أناس آخرين وهميين والسبب بطبيعة الحال في ذلك قد يكون الرجل والمرأة أو أسباب ترسبت منذ قديم الأزل في نفسية الأثنين وكان سببها الأسرة القديمة من أب وأم وغيرهما وحرمانهما لأبنهما أو ابنتهما من العطف والحب والحنان والتقدير وبالتالي جعلهما يقدمان على إشباع تلك الرغبة المكبوتة في سني حياتهما الأخيرة ولكن للأسف طرق غير مشروعة وخصوصاً إذا لم يجد كل منهما ذلك الشيء حتى بعد زواجه.
7- الحكايات الغريبة والمغامرات العجيبة والأساطير التي يتبناها المغامرون في هذا المجال والتي تشد الكل للإقبال على ذلك وبالتالي رغبة كل منهما في الإقدام والدخول إلى ذلك العالم ولو من باب التجربة وإثبات وإشباع رغبة ملحة ومسيطرة.
8- فقدان الثقة من قبل الفتى والفتاة في الأم والأب أو في أحدهما فهما يقولان لهما أشياء عن الفضيلة ويقومان بعمل عكسها تماماً وبالتالي فقدان المصداقية والقدوة وحصول الخيانة من باب العناد والمكابرة والاحتجاج المقنع واعتراض غير مباشر ورفض صريح لتلك الأفعال المشينة التي يقدم عليها القدوة وخصوصاً الأب.
9-حب التغيير فقط لدى البعض ولا شيء سواه الملل من العيش مع شخص واحد وهذا في الحقيقة يعتبر مرضاً نفسياً خطيراً وأسبابه كثيرة تبدأ من الطفولة وتستمر ربما إلى الشيخوخة وتجعل الفرد يعيش حياة رخيصة إلى أن يموت والعياذ بالله، وهؤلاء الناس غالباً ما تجدهم يعيشون في بحبوحة من العيش وفي كل شيء ولكنهم يقدمون على ذلك بسبب المرض النفسي فتجد كل منهما يعمل هذا الأمر ويقدم عليه مرغماً دون أن يدري لماذا يفعله.
10- الاختلاط المستمر والدائم في بعض الأماكن بين الرجل والمرأة وقضائهما لوقت ليس بالقصيرمع بعضهما البعض وقد يكون اللقاء رسمياً في بداية الأمر وقد يطول ذلك ولكن يأتي يوم ويشتكي هذا وتشتكي تلك من ظروف الدهر وأمور الحياة ومن ثم يتعاطف هذا ويتعاطف ذلك ويحصل التبادل في الحديث الشخصي والرأي والمشورة فيميلون إلى بعضهم البعض بشعور وربما بدون شعور من كليهما ويشعران بأن كلاً منهما وجد ما ينقصه عند الآخر أو على الأقل يخيل له ذلك وقد لا تمكنها ظروفها من الالتقاء شرعاً لأسباب كثيرة بعضها ظاهرة ومعروفة وبعضها غير ذلك فتحدث الكارثة من قبل الطرفين لإشباع رغبة في نفسية كل منهما لا يستطيعان كما أسلفت إشباعها بالطرق المشروعة.
11- للأسف أن هناك الكثير من الناس لديهم الرغبة دائماً بالحصول على ما في أيدي الغير فهم يتعاملون في حياتهم بمبدأ كل ممنوع مرغوب ولهذا فهؤلاء البشر دائماً ما يلجؤون إلى هذه الصفة الممقوتة تلبية لنداء غرائزهم الشهوانية ورغباتهم النفسية الجامحة.
*وهناك أسباب أخرى وتسمى بالدوافع العارضه أو المؤقته وتختلف من الرجل الى المرأة* 
*فالدوافع المؤقته لخيانه المرأة :*
1- النزوة
2- رفقاء السوء
3- غياب الزوج لفترات طويله سواء بسبب سفر أو عمل
4- المعامله السيئه من جانب الزوج
5- عدم احترام الزوجة أو اعطائها حقوقها الزوجية في المعاشرة
6-الأنتقام بسبب خيانه الرجل لها أو الزواج بأ خرى
7-افتقاد عنصر الحب والحنان والعاطفه
8-القضايا المرتبطة بالشرف
*أما الأسباب والدوافع العارضه للخيانه لدى الرجل:*
1- معظم الخيانات الزوجيه تحدث عندما تصبح العشرة باهتة بارده وروتينيه .. ومن هنا يبدأ الرجل بالبحث عن الرومانسيه التي اختفت من حياته ويبحث عن امرأة تعطيه مالم تستطع زوجته اعطاءه .
2- بعض الرجال عند قدوم أول طفل يقل اهتمام المراة بزوجها وتولي كل رعايتها واهتمامها لطفلها مما يترك انطباعا نفسيا لدى الزوجة بالحاجة فيحاول أن يسد حاجته خارج إطار الزواج .
3-الرجل بطبيعته يرغب في أن يكون جذابا ومرغوبا على الدوام فعند انصراف الزوجة باهتمامها خارج نطاق رغبته وانشغالها بأطفالها وبيتها يوجه انظاره إلى امرأة أخرى لكي يثبت جاذبيته وأنه مازال مرغوبا فينصرف إلى نزواته ويحاول تحقيقها بإيجاد اخرى . 
4-ربما يكون له الرغبه للعوده إلى ( الشللية )ورفقاء السوء اذ يعود بذاكرته الى أيام عدم تحمل المسؤليه والاتجاه لحياة الرومانسية المنشودة .
5- عندما يواجه الزوج متاعب في العمل أو يلاحظ عدم تقديره من قبل الإدارة من حيث الترقية فقد يتجه إلى امرأه اخرى كي يثبت لنفسه أنه مطلوب وأنه محط تقدير من قبل الآخرين أي من غير زوجته أو إدارته في العمل.
6-إدا اصبحت الزوجه لا تحترم زوجها ولا تقدره ولا تشعر برغباته وميوله سواء الفكرية أو العاطفيه أوالجنسية.
7-إذا كانت المرأة تجعل من زوجها محط سخريه أو نقد مستمر أو تسخر من تصرفاته أو تنتقده بشده أو لاتحترم أهله أو انها تخرج بمشاكلها الزوجيه خارج إطار حياتهما فإن هذا العامل يدفع به بالبحث عن إمرأة أخرى تحترمه وتقدر حياته.
8- عندما لا تصغي الزوجه لمتاعب زوجها ومشاكله فإنه يتجه إلى غيرها ليحقق هدفه ويخفف أعباءه ويجد من تصغي إليه.
9- حرمان الزوج من ابتسامة زوجته عند استقباله وتوديعه أو عدم سعي الزوجة لإضفاء جو من المرح أثناء تواجده.
10- عدم اهتمام الزوجه ببيتها ورعايتها لشؤون زوجها الخاصة مثل مواعيد نومه، ملابسه وأناقته ..الخ.
11-أهم الأسباب اختفاء المشاعر المتبادله والحميمة وعدم التوافق الجنسي أو البرود الجنسي الشائع لدى معظم النساء.
*ما لا يجب أن تفعليه عندما يخونك زوجك*
قد يكون هذا الطرح غريبا بعض الشيء حيث أن معظم المصادر التي تتحدث في موضوع الخيانة الزوجية ومعظمها يقدم النصائح حول ما يجب أن تفعليه في حالة اكتشافك خيانة زوجك، في هذه العجالة سننصحك بما لا يجب أن تقومي به إذا اكتشفت خيانته.
لقد اكتشفت للتو أن زوجك يقوم بخيانتك، ما زالت آثار الدهشة تسيطر عليك وأنت لا تدرين بالضبط ماذا ستكون ردة فعلك أو ما يجب عمله في مثل هذا الظرف الغريب والمفاجئ الذي وجدت نفسك فيه.
قبل أن تبدئي بتصور ردة فعلك وماذا سيكون قرارك، نركز علي ما لا يجب أن تفعليه في هذه المرحلة، فمعظم النساء يتصرفن برعونة واستعجال حالما يكتشفن خيانة الزوج. 
حيث أنهن يشعرن بمشاعر الخوف الممزوجة بالغضب العارم بالإضافة إلى إحساسهن بجرح كرامتهن ناهيك عن الشعور برغبة عارمة بالأنتقام لكرامتهن المهدورة مما يدفعهن إلى القيام بأعمال يندمن عليها في المستقبل، هذه التصرفات الطائشة والتي من شأنها أن تخرب مسار القرار الذي سوف تتخذينه في المستقبل بعد أن تهدئي وتستمعي لنداء العقل.
بغض النظر عما إذا ما قررت ترك زوجك أو البقاء معه ومحاولة إصلاح الأمور فإن ردة الفعل الأولى لمعرفتك بالخيانة الزوجية من الممكن أن تزيد الوضع سوءا.
*- لا تطرديه من المنزل ولا تغادري منزلك:* 
على الأقل في الوقت الحاضر، فبدلا من أن تطرديه من المنزل أو تغادري إلى منزل أهلك، يجب أن تكون هذه الحركة هي ملجؤك الأخير في حال عدم التوصل إلى أي حل آخر.
قد تقررين لاحقا أن تتركي المنزل لكن في الوقت الحالي هذا أسوأ شيء يمكن أن تفعليه، في هذه المرحلة يجب أن تستعيدي توازنك وأن تراقبي بعين الخبير ما الذي يحدث من حولك حيث من الأسهل أن تفعلي ذلك بينما لا زلتما تعيشان في نفس المنزل، فبمجرد أن تطرديه من المنزل وأن تغادري المنزل تفقدين عنصر الرقابة ولا تستطيعين معرفة ما الذي يقوم به وهو بعيد عن رقابتك.
طالما بقي تحت ناظريك فإنه يغدو من الممكن لك أن تجسي عمق علاقته الأخرى وأن تلقي الضوء على جوانب خيانته بشكل أفضل ويكون بإمكانك أن تعرفي دقائق خيانته وخفايا الموضوع، فهناك الكثير مما عليك أن تعرفيه عن الوضع قبل أن تقومي باتخاذ القرار الذكي حول ما يجب عمله.
واصلي مراقبة نشاطات زوجك اليومية وانتبهي لتصرفاته وكثرة اتصاله مع عشيقته وغير ذلك من تفصيلات فصول خيانته الزوجية دون أن تشعريه بشيء، ثم قومي بتدوين كل هذه التفاصيل الصغيرة في دفتر خاص من أجل الاستعمال في المستقبل، لاحظي كذلك أنه بما أن الزوج ما زال معك في نفس المنزل فإن احتمالات إصلاح الأمور لا زالت قائمة.
*- لا تخبري الجميع عن خيانته لك:*
من الطبيعي جدا أنك سترغبين بإخبار شخص تثقين به عن مشكلتك أو أن تقومي بجمع الأصدقاء والأقارب إلى جانبك حتى يؤيدونك في مشكلتك ضده، لكن كوني حذرة جدا في اختيار الشخص الذي تريدين أن تخبريه.
لا تفاجئي أن تكون صديقتك المقربة التي تريدين البوح لها بخيانة زوجك أن تكون هي عشيقته التي تشاركه الخيانة.
تأكدي تماما من المرأة التي تريدين البوح لها والثقة بها لمشاركتك همك، أما إذا أن استمرار إدراج اسمها أثناء الحديث مع زوجك أو كثرة سؤالك عنها تؤدي إلى وضعها في دائرة الضوء مما يجعلها محور الحديث بدلا من أن تكون مشكلتكما هي موضوع النقاش.
*- لا تضيعي الوقت في محاولة معرفة تفاصيل علاقتهما:*
بحاولي التركيز على حل مشاكلك الزوجية، لا تذلي نفسك بمحاولة الاتصال بها أو السعي لمواجهتها والطلب منها أن تدع زوجك وشأنه، تذكري أنها غير مجبرة أن تستمع إليك أو أن تأخذ الأوامر منك ومضايقتها سيظهرك بموقف سخيف ويعرضك لمواقف مهينه وقد تجعل زوجك يأخذ صفها ويتعاطف معها.
أي أنك تقومين بالتقريب بينهما دون أن تشعري، فقط انسي وجودها وحاولي التركيز على إعادة زواجك إلى الطريق الصحيح وإصلاح العلاقة مع زوجك.
*هل ستنتهين إلى تدمير زواجك أو إنقاذه؟* 
هذا الأمر منوط بكيفية علاجك للأمور عندما تكتشفين للمرة الأولى خيانة زوجك، ففي المراحل الأولية قد لا تكون لديك فكرة واضحة عما يجب عمله لكن على الأقل تعرفين الآن ما لا يجب أن تفعليه.


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع
مميز 
رائع
ومتكامل جدا
الرب يباركك
صلو لى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هااااااااام جدا 
ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع​
> مميز
> رائع
> ومتكامل جدا
> ...


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هااااااااام جدا ​
> 
> ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


 
شكرا لمرورك ومتابعتك الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

